# How long it takes to get the WORK VISA ?



## appat79 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi guys and gals,
I have signed a contract fr an job offer in Dubai , on june 6th. They told me that they have submitted my application on 12th June . Almost 20 working days passed ,but still they says visa is under process.....
I keep fretting in and out and waiting fingers crossed....Dnt know how many more days to keep my patience...
Do u guys have any idea abt the duration of work visa process....
Is it normal in Dubai fr such delays...

Thanks in advance fr ur kind replies


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is no set time that a visa application takes to be processed. It all comes down to how efficient your PRO is and how proactive they are with following up. A lot of times, you find that there are delays because companies simply do not attach all the required documents.

On average, it takes over a month to get your first employment visa, so I wouldn't worry too much about it. Unfortunately, the only thing you can do is follow up with the company. There is really no way to accelerate the process, unless that had originally paid for express service (which few companies pay for).

P.S Take this an avant-gout of how things work in UAE - extremely slow!


----------

